# Surge not applied to trips?



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

Got a pickup at LAX last Thursday and then a rematch with surge 1.6X to Tustin CA, airport was packed. After pax drop off, I looked & was paid at regular fare. Wrote in to Uber support, they say sorry it wasn't surge. So I ask for a copy of the acceptance screen to prove I wasn't hallucinating and so far they refuse to answer the inquiry? Guess we all have to screen shot all our incoming request now.. errrr.


----------



## sledrunner (Oct 9, 2017)

I've never had a boost or a surge within 50 miles of me at least. Maybe you picked up pax just outside the line, with GPS they are probably very strict about that.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I have seen this kind of complaint before. I believe you are right but there's no way to prove it.


----------



## Driver.DC (Sep 6, 2017)

This can happen... Rider places order seconds before surge and other drivers who know that the surge does not apply will “No Thanks” the ride. You may be 20 tries later but you take the ride accepting the non-surge rate. As long as the rider does not cancel, the non-surge rate will apply.

Just be careful to not accept the ride if the surge is not appearing.


----------



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

The surge multiplier did appear on the incoming ping as I was ready to go home and really didn't want to take another ride, but said to myself, at 1.4X from the airport I better accept. I asked Uber-support for the record of the ping so we can solve this & they have gone silent and refuse to answer.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SLuz said:


> The surge multiplier did appear on the incoming ping as I was ready to go home and really didn't want to take another ride, but said to myself, at 1.4X from the airport I better accept. I asked Uber-support for the record of the ping so we can solve this & they have gone silent and refuse to answer.


If you saw it on the request screen, you should get it. I would use the phone support option, and let them know you will be following up if they don't resolve the issue.

A lot of times there might be a surge indicated in a _geographic area_, but it might not be applicable on an individual pax's ride -- as Driver DC noted above.

But if you saw it on the ride request (as you obviously did), you should get paid.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Fuber likes to play this game, before i quit i needed pics of every surge, I lot of the time i had to email proof it was a surge fare...

Prove it?

You can't

It wasn't really a surge...


You can... well now that you caught us with our hands in your cookie jar i guess i'm afraid it was a bug..


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SLuz said:


> Got a pickup at LAX last Thursday and then a rematch with surge 1.6X to Tustin CA, airport was packed. After pax drop off, I looked & was paid at regular fare. Wrote in to Uber support, they say sorry it wasn't surge. So I ask for a copy of the acceptance screen to prove I wasn't hallucinating and so far they refuse to answer the inquiry? Guess we all have to screen shot all our incoming request now.. errrr.


So why didn't you offer to show them the screenshot you made of the cancel screen after you accepted the ride? All the information of surge rate is right there


----------



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> So why didn't you offer to show them the screenshot you made of the cancel screen after you accepted the ride? All the information of surge rate is right there


Cancel screen? I completed the trip, at which time I notice no surge applied to the trip & I did not take a screen shot as I never had this problem before. I asked Uber to give me a copy of the screen shot of the ping they sent to my phone to prove to me that, as they told me, it was not surge. My last call to them; Uber said they don't keep copies of these. Hard to believe a computer based company doesn't have backup of all their data. Their support line should be called a "Driver Aggravation" line.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SLuz said:


> Cancel screen? I completed the trip, at which time I notice no surge applied to the trip & I did not take a screen shot as I never had this problem before. I asked Uber to give me a copy of the screen shot of the ping they sent to my phone to prove to me that, as they told me, it was not surge. My last call to them; Uber said they don't keep copies of these. Hard to believe a computer based company doesn't have backup of all their data. Their support line should be called a "Driver Aggravation" line.


The cancel screen is the "2nd screen". The same screen you would go to to cancel the ride or contact the rider. It has all the info you need to prove you accepted the ride, the rider's name & rating, the pickup location, whether it is an X, Pool, etc., ride, and the surge or boost multiplier, if there is one.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

This happens to me every 2 to 3 months. Now I (unfortunately) screenshot every surge request before accepting, and every pax 5 min timeout before I hit cancel ride.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

I had that happen with lyft and they said it wasnt in the prime time zone and they apologized for the issue and provided the difference


----------



## Loubie1130 (Nov 9, 2017)

SLuz said:


> Got a pickup at LAX last Thursday and then a rematch with surge 1.6X to Tustin CA, airport was packed. After pax drop off, I looked & was paid at regular fare. Wrote in to Uber support, they say sorry it wasn't surge. So I ask for a copy of the acceptance screen to prove I wasn't hallucinating and so far they refuse to answer the inquiry? Guess we all have to screen shot all our incoming request now.. errrr.


I had the same exact experience. UBER SUCKport is no help. You'll get the robotic answer from them of they "understand how frustrating this can be...blah blah blah blah blah." Some one said they screenshot the ride ping showing the surge when it comes in for future disputes. I will be doing this in the future!


----------



## CocaColaKid (Mar 23, 2017)

Even when they do apply the surge, they **** it up and tell me "after review it has been determined that surge was applied correctly". 

A 1.3x surge is $0.04, meaning my fare was just under a dime. No wonder I don't make any money....


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

CocaColaKid said:


> Even when they do apply the surge, they &%[email protected]!* it up and tell me "after review it has been determined that surge was applied correctly".
> 
> A 1.3x surge is $0.04, meaning my fare was just under a dime. No wonder I don't make any money....


I've never seen the HST before. What is it?


----------



## CocaColaKid (Mar 23, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> I've never seen the HST before. What is it?


Harmonized Sales Tax. It's a Canadian thing.

BTW - After numerous support requests (which all said I was paid correctly) with no decent response... Support marking it as "resolved" and closing the thread... I finally got them to admit it was an error, and they corrected the fare.

The money isn't worth the wasted time spent dealing with support, but It ended up being a matter of principle.

Coke


----------

